

Startup Quote: Jason Fried, founder, 37signals - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/5207753342

======
raychancc
How can you expect someone to get a good day’s work if they are interrupted
all day?

\- Jason Fried (@jasonfried)

<http://startupquote.com/post/5207753342>

